# MPI über Harting-Stecker



## Jelly (17 April 2009)

Hallo an alle!

Hat schon mal jemand den MPI-Bus zwischen SPS und HMI steckbar gemacht? Kunde möchte da ein Harting-Stecker einsetzen, aber mir ist das etwas "schwach". Was setzt ihr so ein?

Merci für Infos und Meinungen!


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 April 2009)

Hallo,
obwohl der MPI-Bus nicht sehr störanfällig ist würde ich dir nicht unbedingt empfehlen, diesen über einen "normalen" Harting-Stecker zu ziehen. 
Es gibt aber bei Harting auch ein Programm, wo du dir Hybrid-Stecker zusammenstellen kannst. Hier gibt es dann auch Profibus-Einsätze - und so einen würde ich dann für den MPI hernehmen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 April 2009)

Hallo,
wir haben mal das mal wie LL schreibt mit dem Hybrid-Steckern gemacht.
Wir hatten nur Problemme damit, die Verbindung war einfach saumäßig, ein bischen am Stecker gewackelt und die Anlage ging auf Störung...gut das mir die Haare schon ausfallen sonst wären die jetzt alle Grau...
Mein Tip lass die Finger davon, z.Z. machen wir das mit Fertigen Leitungen auf M12 Steckertechnik da gibt es verschiedene Hersteller.

gruß helmut


----------



## Move (17 April 2009)

Hi,

also ich habe da gute Erfahrung mit gemacht. Wir haben ein Touch-Panel als mobiles Gerät eingesetzt um dann Schleusentore bedienen zu können.
(Vor-Ort Reparaturbedienung). Jedes Schleusentor war mit hat einer Hartingbuchse ausgerüstet, hier wurde die +24V/M und die MPI Verbindung zur Verfügung gestellt. Natürlich alles in solider Ausführung mit Klemmbügel, sodas kein Wackelkontakt entstehen kann. Funktioniert supi bis heute 
Gruß


----------



## IBFS (17 April 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir haben mal das mal wie LL schreibt mit dem Hybrid-Steckern gemacht.
> Wir hatten nur Problemme damit, die Verbindung war einfach saumäßig, ein bischen am Stecker gewackelt und die Anlage ging auf Störung...gut das mir die Haare schon ausfallen sonst wären die jetzt alle Grau...
> Mein Tip lass die Finger davon, z.Z. machen wir das mit Fertigen Leitungen auf M12 Steckertechnik da gibt es verschiedene Hersteller.
> ...


 
Exakt so sehe ich das auch . Wir hatten mal den Fall da bestand der
Harting-Stecker nur aus SUB-D9 und da er ohne Kodierung MITTIG
im Stecker angeordnet war haben es die "Montageexperten" geschafft,
den Stecker - keine Witz - verkehrherum zu stecken - also wie man
das ohne rohe Gewalt hat bewerkstelligen können ist mir nach wie vor
schleierhaft. 

Aber jedenfalls haben sich 2 Tage lang alle gewundert, das der BUS nicht geht. 
War ja auch alles "schön" fest zusammengesteckt *ROFL*
Jedenfalls ist mir M12 seit dieser Zeit auch lieber, auch wegen der Schirmung.


Gruß

Frank


----------



## wincc (17 April 2009)

also ich kenne anlagen bei deinen der profibus mit 6mbit über 24Polige harting stecker mit anderen steuerleitungen geführt wird. diese anlangen laufen seit über 8 jahren problemlos


----------



## Woldo (17 April 2009)

Wir haben auch schon einmal mehrere Harting-Stecker in einer Halle montiert, damit ein Operator-Panel mit ca 2m Anschlussleitung an verschiedenen Stellen angesteckt werden kann. Am Ende des Buses haben wir ein aktives Busabschlußelement montiert. Mit MPI hat es anfangs nicht funktioniert, vermutlich auch wegen der Kabellänge von über 100m. Ich habe dann das Panel an die Profibusschnittstelle der CPU gehängt, seitem läuft es mit 1,5Mbit problemlos (seit ca 5 Jahren).

MfG
Woldo


----------



## Oliver (20 April 2009)

Es gibt auch Einsätze für "normale" SUB D Stecker um diese in Hartinggehäuse zu montieren.

Die nehme ich für gewöhlich um Daten steckbar zu machen !


----------



## McMeta (20 April 2009)

Ich habe mal ein Panel über Weidmüller ConCept-Module CM BUS PBDP angschlossen. Das Panel war somit ein Profibus-Stich. Die Steckverbinder sind wie die USB-Stecker und nach PROFIBUS-Norm mit integrierten SMT-Induktivitäten. Im Stecker kam dann noch ein mehrpoliges Modul für 24V usw. mit rein. Funktioniert sehr gut!


----------



## Medical (20 April 2009)

Wir haben MPI über Harting-Stecker auch bei einigen Anlagen im Einsatz. Das wurde sogar von einem großen sch(w)äbischen Autohersteller so gefordert, MPI und 24V "DC" an jeder Klemmenkiste in einem Hartingstecker


----------



## TommyG (25 April 2009)

Den

exakten Namen kenn ich zwar net, aber der:

Weidmüller ConCept-Module CM BUS PBDP 

als USB-ähnlichen Connector kenne ich so auch für unseren Profibus

Greetz, Tom


----------



## vita-2002 (28 April 2009)

Wir nehmen dafür so was: http://www.lappkabel.de/2/de/webkat..._module/epicR_mc_modul_profibus_dp/index.html


----------



## TommyG (30 April 2009)

Jop,

und wie bei USB die mittleren anschließen... 

Greetz, Tom


----------



## jackjones (2 Mai 2009)

Wir nehmen Wlan ;-)


----------



## hausenm (2 Mai 2009)

Bei solchen Fällen setzen wir
COSi bzw. Canon Stecker ein (zugelassen für "Sondertechnik" = Militär).
Anlage läuft seit Jahren Störungsfrei (Müllpresse im KKI).
gruß


----------



## knausnice (14 Mai 2009)

Ich rate ab von Hartingsteckern. Sind ja auch nicht für den Bus.

Bei allen wo es mit den Hartingsteckern läuft habe ich mal eine paar Fragen, fallen mal Slaves aus?? Ich meine gehen sie kaputt so das man sie wechsel muß ?? 
Wie hoch ist euer Ruhepegel und wie hoch ist Busspannung?
Gibt es Telegrammwiederholungen?? 

Zu den Steckern, finde ich jede Menge M12 Stecker von Weidmüller. Die sind sehr robust und einfach zu montieren. Und für Profibus geeignet sowohl DP als auch PA.

Gruß knausnice


----------



## TommyG (16 Mai 2009)

nöö,

wenn die Anlage über den bus ausfällt, dann weil einer keinen Plan von der Konfektionierung hatte oder durch den Transport sich ein Busstecker verwackelt hat. 

Die anlage, die bei uns steckbar sind, also der komplette Strang über Harting mit USB-like Modulen verdrahtet sind, da passiert nix.

Greetz, Tom

Btw, wir setzen aktuell die Profibusstecker vin Vipa ein. Power, Fehler, TX und Abschlusswiderstand über LED, eigentlich ganz schön...

Greetz, Tom​


----------



## knausnice (18 Mai 2009)

Hallo Tommy,

von den Vipa LED Stecker halte ich nichts!! Da die LEDs blinken kann es schonmal passieren das Telegramme verschluckt werden. Nur weil alle LEDs grün leuchten heißt das noch lange nicht das Profibus richtig läuft. Hast du ein Messgerät womit du den Bus messen kannst?? 
Meine nicht das Gerät von Siemens wo man einen Strangtest machen kann usw. sondern eins womit du Signalqualität messen kannst usw.

Werde die USB Stecker mal verbauen und mal messen ob die was taugen.

Gruß knausnice


----------



## TommyG (19 Mai 2009)

Die Vipa's

hat unserer Steuerungsbauer neu eingesetzt. Der Hat auch nen vernünftiges Meßgerät und die entsprechende Schulung. Ich hatte eine unregelmäßig blinkende rote LED, 

Zitatass macht die manchmal, wir wissen auch net warum. 

Von der Seite kann ich dein ungutes Gefühl bestätigen, laufen aber sonst ok, haben vor allem einen echten Schalter, im Gegensatz zu S-grau...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## knausnice (19 Mai 2009)

Ja die Vipa mit LED. Ich finde die LEDs führen nur zu Fehlinformationen.

Habe welche von Helmholz gefunden. Die sind komplett aus Metall und haben auch einen richtigen Schalter. Und vorallem sind die nicht teuer.


----------



## Otto (19 Mai 2009)

*Harting Han(R) Q7*

Hallo Zusammen,

habe soetwas schon über einen Hartingstecker realisiert.
Siemens Cpu 314, OP17 festverkabelt und Vipa OP3 über einen 
HanQ 7 mit vergoldeten Kontakten. Läuft schon fast 3 Jahre 5x24 ohne Probleme.

Gruß Otto


----------



## micha732 (5 Juni 2009)

knausnice schrieb:


> Ja die Vipa mit LED. Ich finde die LEDs führen nur zu Fehlinformationen.
> 
> Habe welche von Helmholz gefunden. Die sind komplett aus Metall und haben auch einen richtigen Schalter. Und vorallem sind die nicht teuer.


 
Hi,

das die Helmholzstecker aus Metall sind halte ich für ein Gerückt. Ich hatte den Stecker letztens in der Hand und ich denke das ist ein metallisierter Plastickstecker. 

Leider ist mir letztens auch beim Helmholzstecker das Anschlußteil bei der Schneidklemmtechnik beim zudrücken entgegen gekommen. Der Stecker ist meiner Meinung nach nur billig.

Auch brauche ich beim Stecker keine "Fernlicht" (blau) Led. Was dedgktiert den die blaue LED? 

Ist Blau eigentliche Normgerecht?

Ich weiß nur, das der VIPA Stecker wirklich aus Metall ist und der PNO Norm entspricht.


----------

